# Electrical Results



## leo (May 22, 2013)

Thank god i passed !!!! second time


----------



## marwan (May 22, 2013)

Congrats, what state are you in?


----------



## brian84 (May 22, 2013)

Arizona results are out, I passed!


----------



## leo (May 22, 2013)

took exam in Michigan


----------



## marwan (May 22, 2013)

what's is the link to find out?


----------



## leo (May 22, 2013)

congrats brian84


----------



## brian84 (May 22, 2013)

Got an email from NCEES with the following link:

Your results from your recent NCEES exam have been released.

To access your results, log into your NCEES exam registration account at https://app.ncees.org/emsLogin

Just follow the link and login to the NCEES site to get your results (I think this varies by state, I am in Arizona)

Good luck to all.


----------



## leo (May 22, 2013)

marwan said:


> what's is the link to find out?


u took exam in CA?


----------



## marwan (May 22, 2013)

yeah CA.


----------



## pakiterp (May 22, 2013)

Passed Electrical and Electronics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWARLZ (May 22, 2013)

FAILED!!! Arkansas is out...not giving up tho...doesn't help in my current position, but now it's personal.

61%...So much for all the discussions on cut scores.


----------



## mjco04 (May 22, 2013)

Are you guys all Electrical and Electronics or Power? Please put the discipline when you post!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## leo (May 22, 2013)

pakiterp said:


> Passed Electrical and Electronics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


congrats pakiterp, i know that exam must was difficult, I took POWER


----------



## NWARLZ (May 22, 2013)

failed Electrical - Power


----------



## Wael (May 22, 2013)

Thanks GOD, I passed PE Power in TEXAS.


----------



## mint (May 22, 2013)

Congrats to all who passed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2013)

Congrats to those who passed! For those that didn't make it, don't give up. Stay the course. Stay focused and determined! It will be worth it.


----------



## abmorse1 (May 22, 2013)

Passed power in Oklahoma.

Thanks to all the advice available on this board


----------



## tabiolite (May 22, 2013)

Passed power in Kentucky. Third time was a charm for me. This Forum helped to keep me motivated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## pakiterp (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Leo. It was a hard exam but glad I passed it.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 23, 2013)

NWARLZ said:


> failed Electrical - Power




NWARLZ..care to share your score?


----------



## bseepeguy (May 23, 2013)

Passed Electronics in Ohio! ASSED2:


----------



## Rahazel (May 23, 2013)

Passed Power in California


----------



## jcbabb (May 23, 2013)

Passed Power in Oklahoma!


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 23, 2013)

Congrats to those who passed! Way to go Wael!


----------



## mjco04 (May 23, 2013)

NY- Failed EE Electronics :behead: 

Gotta try again.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2013)

Passed, Power in Alabama


----------



## GT Engineer (May 26, 2013)

Passed on my first try! PE - Power

From the great state of Georgia!


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (May 26, 2013)

Passed Power, WV!!!! SO greatful..thanks for everyones insight and direction!!


----------



## Zack J. (May 27, 2013)

Wael said:


> Thanks GOD, I passed PE Power in TEXAS.




Wael - What was your score, if you don't mind me asking? I took in Texas as well and failed with 53/80. Just trying to see what the cut off point was.


----------



## Wael (May 27, 2013)

I got 76%

They don't provide raw scores (as out of 80) for passing scores.

Hard luck zack. and hopefully next time you'll put it behind your back


----------



## MikeEE (May 27, 2013)

Passed, Electrical Power, North Carolina. First try.


----------



## apoollo13 (May 28, 2013)

Passed in DC.

Big thanks to this board!


----------



## bgarner6581 (May 30, 2013)

Nebraska - Power - Passed


----------



## desi_girl (May 30, 2013)

NJ - Electrical and Electronics - Passed.

Special thanks to this forum


----------



## power62 (May 30, 2013)

Electrical (Power) - Passed 1st try - VA

Thanks to this board!!

I knew I did well but you never know.


----------



## PEoct (May 31, 2013)

GT Engineer said:


> Passed on my first try! PE - Power
> 
> From the great state of Georgia!


congratulations, can u share your views and study strategy , it will be a great help !


----------



## PEoct (May 31, 2013)

power62 said:


> Electrical (Power) - Passed 1st try - VA Thanks to this board!! I knew I did well but you never know.


Congratulations


----------

